# Convert Glock GTL 10 to LED?



## AJ_Dual (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if a Glock GTL 10 rail-mount weaponlight can be converted to LED with any of the stock conversions that are availble out there? 

I'm considering buying one, but I'd like to know if anyone thinks/knows if it's possible before I bite. Someone who knows what it's bulb unit is like firsthand would be great.

I was going to get an Ombu/Camillus Ledwave Z5 as an inexpensive rail-mount light for $50, but the seller is out of stock at the moment, and is offering me the Glock light for only $15 more. 

So it is probably a gread deal anyway...


----------



## woodasptim (Feb 6, 2007)

Played with a Glock rail light (not sure what model) and a Streamlight TLR1 in a gun shop the other day and the Streamlight was much better quality and it is already led. And it's only $99 at lighthound.com. Only thing I didn't really care for on the Streamlight was that it didn't have the spring loaded tabs for installation/removal. It looked easy enough, but I want to be able to keep it in a pocket and only attach it if I need it in a matter of seconds, and not have to use a coin or screw driver to do it. Just my .02


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 6, 2007)

Check with CPF member Milkyspit. I had just talked to him a few weeks ago about modding a Surefire X200A. He may be able to help you out.

Good Luck,
MSax


----------



## jtice (Feb 6, 2007)

I would think about saving myself the heartache and buy a Streamlight TLR-1 
Very nice light, and I saw no reason to get the twice as expensive Surefire.







I wrote a bit about it here.
http://www.jtice.com/blogs/glock_19_11-7-06/

~John


----------



## woodasptim (Feb 6, 2007)

jtice said:


> I would think about saving myself the heartache and buy a Streamlight TLR-1
> Very nice light, and I saw no reason to get the twice as expensive Surefire.
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the Glock 19? I just bought one yesterday, haven't even had a chance to shoot it yet. Going to the range after work today though!


----------



## s23246g (Feb 6, 2007)

Glock 19s are good guns, but I always preferred the Glock 22 in .40 cal. It's the same size, but much better caliber. I know this isn't a gun forum, so let me add that I too like the Streamlight TLR-1.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far. I'm aware of all the other offerings from Streamlight, Insight, and SureFire. The side-conversation that some rail-mount Streamlight are getting down to $99territory is good news! I will investigate the Streamlight TLR1 for my other needs. 

For so long flashlights have been selling for 3, 4 or even 5 times their worth just by virtue of having a Picatinny rail mount and firearm style rocker switches. When my Cree Fenix P1D puts out double the lumens for only $70, it's kind of frustrating to see "old" incandescent tech being sold for $300+ just because it mounts on a pistol… I know there's military and LE "failure is not an option" R&D and engineering costs going into these units that the mfg.'s have to recoup, but market competition has to start dropping prices closer to sanity eventually. 

I was just wondering if anyone knew if the Glock unit had a standard bulb size and reflector that converts readily to a drop-in LED upgrade like the SureFire units. Part of the lowball price is that I'm also getting some of the top-tier lights for my "go to" pieces that are NOT just "range queens", like my HK USP40, my AR, and my Mossberg 590A1.

So this particular light purchase is more for the purposes of "_Complete the whole set!"_ and looks, with a basic minimum of desired performance. I was just curious if I could easily take it to LED someday if I desired to.
Esseinta the light I want right now is almost solely for "cosmetic purposes", and I don't feel the need to spend much more than $50. I am in a "retrenching" phase with my gun collection, and instead of buying more "mouths to feed' that I don't have time to shoot anyway, I'm back-tracking for awhile, and every couple of months, trying to accessorize and outfit one of my various existing firearms.

Picking the low-hanging fruit first, my current project is accessorizing (pimping out) my Kel-Tec Sub9 folding carbine (all metal precursor to the polymer Sub2000). While it's quite reliable, it's a "range queen", and will probably never be fired in a "time of need". I have other items dedicated to the task. 

Knowing it's limitations, (Decent light, but weak switch and battery cover) I initially settled on a Ombu/Ledwave Z5 for $49.99. I received the unit from the seller, unfortunately he accidentally sent me an open-stock unit that was non-functional, and it was his last one on hand, he is offering me a refund or the Glock unit for $15 more, which a little research shows is a very fair price, seeing as the GTL 10 goes for about $70 at it's lowest on eBay, and up to $100+ retail.


----------

